

Scalable Architecture for Real-Time Communications - gengstrand
http://ccmbeta.dynamicalsoftware.com:8080/site/news/2011/using-closure-571693721.html

======
gengstrand
Social and real-time messaging and presence are great engagement multipliers
for just about any web or multi-platform application. XMPP is a great protocol
for chat so why not base all your client/server communications on that? Using
strophe, sending an IQ packet and processing the response looks real similar
to your basic AJAX call using any of the more popular javacsript libraries.

